# Adventures in the Flooded Grass Flats 9/4



## Rich.FlyFishJaX (Sep 5, 2009)

It’s as easy as 1, 2, and 3. That’s if you have nerves of steel and little luck on your side!  Stalk like a cat, cast with finesse and have the patience of saint with no room for errors. Oh and did mention you need eyes like a hawk? All of the above apply.  Hunting for Reds in the flooded Grass flats is a very exciting and rewarding game. 
I fished with Basil who was visiting from New Jersey. He was your typical outdoorsman who loves to travel and chase our prized Florida fishes throughout our state with a  fly rod in hand.  This time he was in hot pursuit of catching his first Redfish. I was happy to help!
It was a cloudy overcast day at about 1800. His 1st shot and miss at a tailing Red revealed a little case of buck fever and lined the fish. The Red had no tolerance for that and was gone like the space shuttle blasting of its launch pad. Basil's next 2 shots resulted in a blissful uproar of wonder after chasing them for a 100 ft. in knee high water. The Reds kept playing hide and seek and winning the game. With a big smile on his face and shaking his head he commented how they just disappear without a trace! They seem like the real true ghosts of the flats, more so that Bonefish! Most times I kept pointing out to him the tell tale signs and he couldn’t see what I was talking about.  I said just watch for grass blade rattling as they bump into them as they swim. 
This gave him a true sense of hunting and seemed to very pleased with that even those he wasn’t catching fish for the moment. I couldn’t believe that he said that this is better than Bonefishing!  His persistence and efforts finally paid off and connected with a nice one. This kind of fishing is it’s very rewarding when you hook up because most on the Reds out smart you and get away.  The grass fishing has been good from St. Augustine up through Jacksonville.
Tight loops and lines all!


















*The Hook up!*



























Here’s another photo of  Troy  on a different trip…


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Great report


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

The color on the first red looks kool, Nice pics and report!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice report Rich. Thought that was Palazzini at first.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Great job on the fish. Looks like fun fishin!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Enjoyed that. Jax flood tides has to be one of the most interesting and photogenic spots in Florida.


----------

